# NCTU netwaork Simulator



## vikfrank (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello friends, 

I am new to FreeBSD and I have got a project to port the NCTU network simulator to Freebsd. Nctuns is the network simulator available in Fedora and I have to port it to FreeBSD.

Just help me how to proceed with this problem, You can send direct mail to me vikfrank@gmail.com

Thank you!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2011)

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------

